# USA DoD OKs Canada request for $1.3 billion in C-17 engines, support



## The Bread Guy (14 Sep 2006)

*DoD OKs Canada request for $1.3 billion in C-17 engines, support*
Marketwatch, 14 Sept 06
http://www.marketwatch.com/News/Story/Story.aspx?dist=newsfinder&siteid=google&guid=%7BF04DC892-35B7-4B42-8BCD-6D88AE3B07E0%7D&keyword=

The Pentagon has signed off on Canada's request for US$1.3 billion in engines, support services and other military gear related to the C-17 cargo jet. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency on Thursday notified Congress of the foreign military sale, which is not yet final. Congress has the power to block the deal but rarely steps in. Over the summer, Canada announced a C$8.3 billion plan to buy four long-range cargo planes and 17 battlefield transports. Boeing Co.'s (BA) C-17 is the proposed long-range plane, and the deal has been making its way through the U.S. and Canadian bureaucracies. Thursday's Pentagon announcement concerns a variety of C-17-related supplies, ranging from night vision goggles to training equipment. It also includes 18 engines made by United Technologies Corp.'s (UTX) Pratt & Whitney unit. Other contractors named in the deal are Boeing, AAI Services Corp., and Northrop Grumman Corp. (NOC) . . . .


*US moves to sell Canada 4 Boeing cargo aircraft*
Reuters (UK), 14 Sept 06
http://ca.today.reuters.com/news/newsArticle.aspx?type=domesticNews&storyID=2006-09-14T231558Z_01_N14127290_RTRIDST_0_CANADA-ARMS-USA-CANADA-COL.XML&archived=False

The Pentagon notified Congress on Thursday of plans to sell Canada four Boeing Co. C-17 Globemaster III military cargo aircraft and related gear valued at up to $1.3 billion.  The sale would boost Canada's ability to deploy forces quickly in support of global coalition operations and enhance its ability to lead regional humanitarian and peacekeeping operations, the Pentagton's Defense Security Cooperation Agency said.  It also would improve "interoperability" between U.S. and Canadian forces and their weapon-system standardization, it said.  Canada has no current heavy-airlift capability and typically relies on the U.S. Air Force or contract carriers that use Russian air lifters . . . .


----------

